# A few more pics.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just a couple more pics. 
This is a new thing we came up with a couple of weeks ago.

This is with the rack with 4 48-54 qt coolers pushed in.



















This is pulled out. The rack will slide easily with up to about 200-250 lbs in it. The coolers in the pic weighed out to right at 250 with water in them. 










This allows you to get into the truck tailgate down.










Here it is with a few addons.
Grill









Grill and umbrella.









Here is one we did last summer for me. It weighs about 24 lbs.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

like the cup holders on the little buggy  

:beer: 




Jesse


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*How Much for the proto-type??*

I've drawn up plans for a front rack to replace my current one. Very close to what ya have there.

Plans call for replacing the front hooks with two receivers. 

The work you guys are doing is awesomeopcorn: 

><))))*>


----------

